# Stop Squatting with your Hammies



## Etype (May 6, 2015)

BLUF-
Squatting with your butt back is all the rage in the powerlifting world, however, Olympic weightlifters (real Olympians, not crossfitters who snatch and CnJ) drop hard and fast into the hole using hamstring/calf compression and stretch reflex to pop out of the bottom. This may not be the best technique for Eric Lilliebridge or Andrey Malanichev (both 1,000 pound raw squatters) and wouldn't work at all in single or multi ply gear- but for us mortals, it may be the better option.

My squat stalled recently around the 475 mark, and I couldn't budge it for close to 6 months.  Long story short, from watching how weightlifters squat and use the stretch and use a combination  of the hamstring/calf compression and reflex- I decided it was time to change things up.  I kept squatting low bar, but basically dropped my butt straight down between my heels as quickly a I could.  Long story short, 2 months later 475 went to 505  and my new squat form seems much more consistent since I'm not using a lot of energy to slowly lower myself.

These articles are definitely worth reading-
http://www.strengtheory.com/hamstrings-the-most-overrated-muscle-group-for-the-squat/
http://www.strengtheory.com/hamstrings-the-most-overrated-muscle-for-squat-2-0/


----------



## reed11b (May 6, 2015)

Damn you. Now I am not looking forward to Friday (My next squat day) since there will be change involved and change is scary. I'll post my feedback after I try this for a bit.
Reed


----------



## Marine0311 (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for the information.  I am going to check this out.


----------



## Etype (May 6, 2015)

I think the title of the thread is misleading- I think the big take away is its a lot more of a balance between glutes and quads.  The recent EliteFTS/Jim Wendler/Westside craze has everyone trying to squat like they're wearing a multiply suit- which most people will never do.


----------



## Salt USMC (May 6, 2015)

Interesting viewpoints.  I've long been a proponent of the low-bar, wide-stance squat for lifting, but your sources make a compelling case for a quad-focused style.  Interesting to see that sheering forces on the knee are actually minimized as you get past parallel.

One thing to consider, however, is that the ham-and-glute-centric squat is still better for overall athletic development.  Sprinters, football players, hell I bet even pro video gamers will do more to develop their posterior chain through wide squats than olympic-style squatting.  Of course, the first thing you would have to do is convince HS football programs to abandon these garbage, knee-destroying high squats


----------



## Viper1 (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for this @Etype.  I'll be adjusting my technique accordingly


----------



## devilbones (May 7, 2015)

I need to get back into squatting but I injured my lower back somehow.  Now when I squat low my back rounds really bad and my hammies are tight, like tight as steel.  I need to stretch them mofos and regain my flexibility.  I did some mobility WOD that K-Star directed but didn't keep it up.


----------



## poison (May 15, 2015)

Do some kettlebell swings, they'll loosen those hamstrings right up. Be careful, or you won't walk for a while after the first few times.


----------



## Dienekes (Jul 6, 2015)

After powerlifting in high school and coaches yelling "Sit back!", I developed the butt back squat. I saw this and tried it out with low bar and legs slightly outside shoulders(used to do wide stance). I had a hard time getting out of the hole and I've always noticed my knees want to come in when I'm going really heavy. Those have always been my problems, but I was doing less weight this way so I assumed I was doing it wrong. I hinge with my hips pretty well, but find when I hinge, it is harder to put my butt between my heels. Any further advice available on this to help me squat more with my quads such as cues or anything?


----------

